# 87 nissan truck won;t start



## miberger (Jul 6, 2007)

87 nissan truck won't run,but will start if I pour fuel directly into carb, when fuel line disconnected and i turn key on will fill up half a pop bottle of fuel same with the return line so I thought that the computer was not sending signal to injectors to give fuel I put new computer in and the same as before........next thought is that the injectors are plugged as we just put in a new fuel pump about 500km earlier....would like information on what would be the correct next step???


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Z24i or VG30i engine? Confirm the fuel pressure with a test gauge. Check injector operation using a "noid light." If the noid light doesn't work, make sure there's power to the injectors. Check for a good circuit between the injectors and the ECM. If you have any more questions, e-mail me at [email protected] and I'll work you through it the best I can.


----------

